# LED Light Strips



## beevee (Apr 26, 2010)

Just found this on Craigslist.

Anyone familiar with them?

Looks like they may have some bulbs in the colour range for salt and fresh tanks.

LED light strip, bright, high power LED lighting, high quality

Just curious!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I use their blue LED light strips over my main tank. Nice guy and he can make up your plug&play strip while you wait. Any length. He also repaired one of my Eshine lights that got burnt out with my skimmer went nuts and sprayed sw all over it, shorting out the electronics inside. Good guy and very competent.


----------

